
Amazon Elasticsearch Service now supports Elasticsearch 2.3 - Kaedon
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2016/07/amazon-elasticsearch-service-now-supports-elasticsearch-2-3/
======
willejs
Until its inside your VPC, which im pretty sure it still isn't, its borderline
worthless for most use cases.

------
clintonb
I wish they'd support the installation of synonym files and plugins. The lack
of dynamic scripting is problematic for some of my use cases.

